# R33 or Omega



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I was wondering what I should get a R33 front bumper or Omega Front bumper??? Does any one have a pic of both of the side to side?? I live the fact the omega comes with a built in grill but its hard to install, and r33 doesn't but I have the chrome infiniti look a-alike grill from nis-knacks can anyone photochop this?!? 

please opinions or photochops are helpful, please don't say spend money on performance instead cuz i am doing that as well!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the Omega a bit more, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I like the Omega also but its ahrd as hell to install and plus for chicago isn't it little lower than r33??


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I thought somwhere i read, that the omega has a removeable lower lip, maybe im just being dillusional, but i thought i read that somewhere on the forums..

I like both, btw.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, the lower lip on the Omega is removable....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well since U got the Infiniti Grill already I think I would just save a few bucks and go R33...but I would powdercoat that grill while you're at it--just to give it a sporty look with the front bumper..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Or chop the hell out of it and install mesh. Matt4Nissan did that, and it looks good.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

when you say the omega front is hard to install, how hard are we talking? and why? I was thinking about getting an omega front but was told that it drops way way low, and that its hard to get a set of sides to line up.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You have to fab a few mounting points. Not that hard really.

With the lip removed, the Omega is no problem to daily drive with a 2inch drop.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i thought the two bumpers were the same...and that it just had 2 different names


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

well its confusin because the Omega is also called r33 some places that sell them, but there is a big difference between the two as for example Omega comes with a grill attched to the bumper like 1clnb14's ride and also has two little hole just like the skyline and has a removable lip, but the r33 is the one that Mp2050 has and that doesn't have the removable lip or the built in grill and it doesn't have the holes that makes the front look a little like the skyline!!! I hope i covered everything


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Basically CHI-I would base it on whether or not U want to keep that G20 grill...Then go from there...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Other than the built in grill, I think the Omega looks a little more like the true R33 GT-R bumper.

I think that the R33(Sensi) has been "squished" to accomidate the non-removable lower lip.
That makes the 2 outside holes that on the R33 house the turnsignals smaller.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Other than the built in grill, I think the Omega looks a little more like the true R33 GT-R bumper.
> 
> I think that the R33(Sensi) has been "squished" to accomidate the non-removable lower lip.
> That makes the 2 outside holes that on the R33 house the turnsignals smaller. *


Good Point....in other words his bumper is better than mine-lol


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

can you possibly point me in a direction to which i can buy a true omega front? the only place ive ever found it was ninjacar.com, and we all know about that place...


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Visracing is the best place, they are direct supplier for those I think


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

they only have the extreme on their site for our cars


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Call them.

They never update the site.

MP2050, I still think the R33(Sensi) is dope as hell.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> MP2050, I still think the R33(Sensi) is dope as hell. [/B]


----------



## ProjectSE-R (Apr 30, 2003)

MP2050, whats the cheapest place to get the R33 front? What did you pay for yours? I have contacted 2 people and neither have gotten back to me about delivery time. TIA!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ProjectSE-R said:


> *MP2050, whats the cheapest place to get the R33 front? What did you pay for yours? I have contacted 2 people and neither have gotten back to me about delivery time. TIA! *


I got it from another member from the forums but trya google search and put in R33 sentra....


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

well can people now help me out with choosing a rear bumper, I don't want to get the extreme but i want a decent one were the exhaust can be fit in perfectly!!! Mine rear left is preety much gone so i can't eeven get the one 1clnb14 has, but I was thinking about the GTR rear but was confused because it looks like a stock rear and I don't think it will match with the front (r33/omega)!!!!!


----------

